
Is entrepreneurship more common today because rejection of authority is more common now? - amichail

======
especkman
Is rejection of authority more common now? The stereotypical Millennial
(according to marketers and social scientists who do lots of polling) has more
respect for authority than either "Gen Xers" or baby boomers.

The same people will argue that todays 20-somethings are more collaborative
and also less patient. One could argue that these latter characteristics might
foster entrepreneurship.

What I think is most important is: 1\. Demographics. There are a lot of "young
adults" these days, and typically the young have a greater tolerance for risk.
They typically don't have mortgages or kids.

2\. Expectations. ~15 years ago we saw the first wave of "downsizing."
Previously, people had reasonable expectation that if they were loyal to their
employer, their employer would be loyal to them. Todays young adults have no
such expectation, and many of them have witnessed the aftermath of putting too
much faith in an employer both through their parents and grandparents.

3\. Declining needs for capital. It's been said repeatedly, but it's just so
much cheaper to start up a company.

------
amichail
One could argue that children are less likely to obey their parents and when
they grow older less likely to want a boss of any sort.

This might even explain the sorts of places where you find startup hubs in the
US.

------
davidw
It's more common because less capital is needed to start a business.

